# Green Furry Algae



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Recently my tank has developed a large amount of algae... it looks like green fur.. primarily on the glass, and on the leaves of my anubias. I know what caused it, I uprooted too much plant mass and changed my filter cartridge at the same time =/. 

Anyway, I'm not too worried about it, except for the anubias leaves. Will a three day blackout for these plants get rid of it? I hate to have to cut the leaves off, or even use a bleach dip -- but what's best to make them look appealing again?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That sounds like it could be green dust algae, the bane of folks who don't like opaque tank glass. My experience was that it grows on all of the plants as well as on the glass, once it gets going. There is another thread here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-problems/16162-green-dust-algae-odyssey.html
that covers that problem pretty thoroughly.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

In a word.... crap.

Probably my most stupid mistake was cleaning the glass with my magnet... and then pulling the outside magnet away to disconnect them.. then quickly putting it back on again.. cleaning the inside magnet of the aglae trapped between it and the glass... and watching a big plume of, what I now know to contain algae spores, waft through the water... Yeah.. I'm wincing...

Has anybody ever successfully treated with something like algae-fix?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I can only say what my experience has been. Once GDA gets going you can either clean the glass every few days and do that until you retire at age 90, or you can let the stuff go thru its life cycle, wipe it off and enjoy a clean front glass again. It is disgusting to allow it to make a huge mess for 3 weeks, but in the end it is very, very well worth the disgust.


----------



## STIMO21 (May 15, 2006)

Hi, I have had all sorts of algae during my time in fishkeeping, and there have been one or two products which have worked very well. Such as a UV filter, a great investment, gets rid of green water in about 24-48hrs depending on your tank size. As for the rest of the algae there has only been one product that has really worked. It gets rid of all kinds of algae, is completely harmless to fish and forna and it's called Viresco Aquarium Nitrate Remover. Unlike some other nitrate removers, this one uses completely natural ingredients. I put it into my tank which initially had a nitrate level of 25mg/litre. Within 2 weeks the levels had halved, and within four weeks it's almost unmeasurable, even with a good test kit. As for the algae, it's all gone, and that was around 8 months ago. I don't even have to scrape the glass.
Telephone Viresco on (+44) (0) 1845525585 or just type Viresco into your web browser, I can highly recommend it

Adrian


----------



## STIMO21 (May 15, 2006)

Hi, Thought i'd let you know that this company is based in the UK and started out using this product for Koi, so if anyone has a pond, then there powdered pond product is also highly recommended

Adrian


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Ummm, no offense Adrian but I don't pay good money to dose my tank with nitrates only to pay to remove it by adding something else


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Nitrates don't cause algae, nor do phosphates. Algae are triggered to begin their growth cycle by things they evolved to recognize as a sign of good conditions for them to complete a life cycle. That is ammonia surges, big fluctuations in daily CO2 levels, and probably other changes.


----------

